# Lightning Ridge?



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 30, 2008)

We are going to lightning ridge these holidays and i was just wondering what people have seen out there, if anyone has pics of herps or landscape please post

thanks

P.S i got some records of wildlife atlas to get a general idea but there may be some mistakes in it or stuff found out there people havnt recorded
Scientific Name Common Name











Agamidae





Amphibolurus nobbi Nobbi dragon



Lophognathus burnsi Burns' Dragon
Pogona barbata Bearded Dragon
Pogona vitticeps Central Bearded Dragon
Tympanocryptis lineata Lined Earless Dragon




Boidae





Morelia spilotaCarpet & Diamond Pythons
Morelia spilota variegataCarpet Python

Chelidae




Chelodina longicollis Eastern Snake-necked Turtle

Elapidae





Demansia psammophis Yellow-faced Whip Snake
Denisonia devisi De Vis' Banded Snake



Furina diadema Red-naped Snake
Parasuta dwyeri Dwyer's Snake
Pseudechis australis King Brown Snake
Pseudechis guttatus Spotted Black Snake
Pseudonaja textilis Eastern Brown Snake
Suta suta Curl Snake
Vermicella annulata Bandy-bandy





Gekkonidae




Christinus marmoratus Marbled Gecko




Diplodactylus steindachneri Box-patterned Gecko
Diplodactylus tessellatus Tessellated Gecko
Diplodactylus vittatus Wood Gecko
Gehyra dubia Dubious Dtella
Gehyra variegata Tree Dtella




Heteronotia binoei Bynoe's Gecko
Oedura marmorata Marbled Velvet Gecko
Rhynchoedura ornata Beaked Gecko
Strophurus williamsi Eastern Spiny-tailed Gecko

Pygopodidae





Lialis burtonisBurton's Snake-lizard
Pygopus lepidopodusCommon Scaly-foot
Pygopus schraderiEastern Hooded Scaly-foot




Scincidae




Anomalopus mackayi Five-clawed Worm-skink






Cryptoblepharus carnabyi Spiny-palmed Shinning-skink
Ctenotus robustus Robust Ctenotus



Egernia striolata Tree Skink
Eremiascincus richardsonii Broad-banded Sand-swimmer
Eulamprus tenuis Barred-sided Skink
Lerista muelleri Wood Mulch-slider
Lerista punctatovittata Eastern Robust Slider
Menetia greyii Common Dwarf Skink
Morethia boulengeri South-eastern Morethia Skink



Proablepharus kinghorni Red-tailed Soil-crevice Skink



Tiliqua occipitalis Western Blue-tongued Lizard









Tiliqua rugosa Shingle-back



Tiliqua scincoides Eastern Blue-tongue

Typhlopidae





Ramphotyphlops bituberculatusProng-snouted Blind Snake



Ramphotyphlops wiediiBrown-snouted Blind Snake




Varanidae





Varanus gouldii Gould's Goanna




Varanus tristis Black-headed Monitor
Varanus variusLace Monitor


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 30, 2008)

Talk to Mick Mather, he was working out there a while back.


----------



## reptyle (Mar 30, 2008)

hi mate, 
went out there a while ago and we found loads of shingle backs. 
a few were just out wandering and a few were in hollow logs. 
saw lots of other little skinks. not sure wat they were though.
best of luck


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 30, 2008)

any geckos or snakes or legless lizards? they are what i will be aiming to find and photograph


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## dunno103 (Apr 6, 2008)

Haven't seen any O marmata, but found heaps of O monilis and robusta, found a different type of Suta ?? def not S suta and a few more Ctenotus sp.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 7, 2008)

ok you got any pics of them or the region?


----------



## dunno103 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yep, but not on file they are hard copies and I haven't got time to get to a scanner.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

ah ok thanks anyway


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 8, 2008)

your lucky ryan to go out there ,have a good look around and take a few photos to share with the forum


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

yer i will do, cant wait only about 1 week and a few days till im going


----------



## Leigh (Apr 8, 2008)

if you like desolation and the color brown then you're in for a great trip  
i grew up there, partly. sadly the only reptiles i remember are the blueys a friend kept in a pit. but enjoy nonetheless.

do you know anybody at the Ridge ryanharvey1993, family or friends etc?


----------



## Crackajack (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi...
Im a newbie and also a local to Lightning Ridge
been here for 18 years.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 9, 2008)

nah dont know anyone there


----------

